# 2.6.10-rc3-bk12-nitro1 "Now with 3 times more calcium!

## discomfitor

EDIT: Do not use this kernel.

Here goes nothing!

For those of you who missed the original post:

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> I couldn't wait for seppe to come out of hibernation, so I whipped up a new version of nitro which applies on top of 2.6.9.  It has the following patches:
> 
> ```
> -ck1
> 
> ...

 

Anyway, seppe appears to have approved it, which means that I'm putting it out.  I'm going to need someone to mirror it ASAP because I don't have much bandwidth to spare.  If you can do it, then by all means go right ahead.

About the actual kernel, the patches are listed above.  I've been running it since I made it on Saturday and it seems to be a little quicker (maybe I'm just imagining things).  Bottom line is that it's definitely stable for me.

EDIT: swsusp2 and win4lin do NOT work.  If you need them, go elsewhere.

I finally got that alsa update patch in there too (after how many nitros of being lazy?), so hopefully somebody somewhere will appreciate that.

Reiser 4 SHOULD work.  I can't verify that since I don't use it, but I've got a good feeling about it...

Yes, I KNOW the ebuild isn't portable.  It isn't supposed to be.

Thanks to Macumba for mirroring.

Ebuild

Patch

----------

## kontol

Darkness....how about add some patches..orinoco and hostap?...is it ok....thanks in advanced

cheers

----------

## Macumba

Patch Mirror

Patch

Ebuild

Ebuild is changed to my mirror

----------

## discomfitor

I tried to get hostap and orinoco in, but they were too much of a hassle with all the other changes to the tree of late.

Macumba: when you get it up, let me know and I'll change the links.  Make sure you update the ebuild too!

Bollucks: I may update it if I get some spare time.  It's tough because of World of Warcraft.   :Wink: 

----------

## bollucks

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> latest ck
> ```
> ...

 

Is this 2.6.10-rc3-ck2 based? -ck just released that with yummy goodies.

----------

## Macumba

```
-ck1
```

i think there is a 1...   :Wink: 

but the patch doesn't work at my pc, there is a patch-error.

```
>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/nitro-sources-2.6.10_rc3-r1/work

 * Applying patch-2.6.10-rc3.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.patch (-p0+) ...

patch: pch.c:621: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.

patch: pch.c:621: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/nitro-sources-2.6.10_rc3-r1/temp/patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.err to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.10_rc3-r1 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 542, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## discomfitor

It's supposed to be applied on top of 2.6.9 if you're trying to do it manually.  I didn't actually test the ebuild because I just assumed it would work.  Perhaps that was a mistake?

Ah yes.  Change the patch file name to "patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.bz2" and it should work.  You'll have to update the ebuild too.  I guess I'll test the ebuild quickly now...

[UPDATE]

Agh.  I just realized that the ebuild patches differently, which explains why it isn't working.  I probably should engage my brain before I attempt to do this kind of stuff.  I'm making a new patch which will work.  Macumba, if you could download it again from my server, that would be great.

----------

## Macumba

downloading the new patchset to my server...

patching worked...

Patch

Ebuild

both are updated

----------

## Rainmaker

hmmm

```
>>> Downloading http://83.246.77.119/patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.bz2

--23:06:57--  http://83.246.77.119/patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.bz2'

Connecting to 83.246.77.119:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1,747,033 [text/plain]

100%[====================================>] 1,747,033    480.89K/s    ETA 00:00

23:07:01 (469.24 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.bz2' saved [1747033/1747033]

!!! Couldn't download patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.bz2. Aborting.

```

odd, it downloads it, but then says it can't download it   :Shocked: 

----------

## Macumba

retry it, i changed the path and the name...   :Laughing: 

nice download-speed....

....i give up....

2.6.10-x doesn't work at my machine. I think, the amd64 support isn't so good....   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

[...]

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/vsyscall.o

In file included from arch/x86_64/kernel/vsyscall.c:50:

include/asm/io.h: In function `memset_io':

include/asm/io.h:265: warning: implicit declaration of function `memset'

[...]

In file included from include/asm/dma.h:13,

                 from include/linux/bootmem.h:8,

                 from arch/x86_64/kernel/e820.c:10:

include/asm/io.h: In function `memset_io':

include/asm/io.h:265: warning: implicit declaration of function `memset'

[...]

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/aperture.o

In file included from include/asm/dma.h:13,

                 from include/linux/bootmem.h:8,

                 from arch/x86_64/kernel/aperture.c:17:

include/asm/io.h: In function `memset_io':

include/asm/io.h:265: warning: implicit declaration of function `memset'

[...]

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

kernel/intermodule.c:179: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:38)

kernel/intermodule.c:180: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:79)

kernel/intermodule.c:183: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:160)

[...]

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

kernel/power/process.c: In function `to_be_frozen':

kernel/power/process.c:192: error: `TASK_ZOMBIE' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/power/process.c:192: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/power/process.c:192: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [kernel/power/process.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kernel/power] Error 2

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

there is a lot more warnings when i disable the power managemant...

i will wait for the next kernel-version

----------

## Rainmaker

yeah cool eh?

My provider just upped my speed to 4/1 Mbit.

you have a German university connection judging from your IP. So yeah, that's pretty fast   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Moloch

Yes! Thank you. So exctied to see another nitro. Emerging as I type.

----------

## Rainmaker

```
root@Medusa# patch --dry-run -p0 < /tmp/patch                  (/usr/src/linux)

patching file Documentation/Changes

patching file Documentation/DMA-API.txt

patching file Documentation/arm/Sharp-LH/IOBarrier

can't find file to patch at input line 107

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urN Documentation/dvb/README.dibusb Documentation/dvb/README.dibusb

|--- Documentation/dvb/README.dibusb    2004-12-21 17:32:00.627559360 -0500

|+++ Documentation/dvb/README.dibusb    2004-12-18 04:38:51.000000000 -0500

--------------------------

File to patch: 
```

Do I need to apply a patch to vanilla 2.6.9 before applying this one?

----------

## Macumba

no, not an university connection...

it's a vserver...   :Wink: 

try http://www.ripe.net/whois  :Wink: 

nice page to see from where you downloading

@rainmaker

i think you need to patch to 2.6.10-rc3

and then to nitro-sources

```
>> Unpacking linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/nitro-sources-2.6.10_rc3-$

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying patch-2.6.10-rc3.patch (-p0+) ...

^[[A^[[149G  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.patch (-p0+) ...

^[[A^[[149G  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

```

----------

## discomfitor

If you're doing it manually, you need to apply the -rc3 patch first.  Then apply nitro on top of that.

----------

## den_RDC

I have the same problem as macumba

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CC      kernel/power/process.o
> 
> kernel/power/process.c: In function `to_be_frozen':
> ...

 

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Macumba wrote:*   

> no, not an university connection...
> 
> it's a vserver...  
> 
> try http://www.ripe.net/whois 
> ...

 

I used that, that's why I thought you were on university:

 *Quote:*   

> netname:      INTERNETUNIVERSUM-NET
> 
> descr:        InternetUniversum GmbH
> 
> descr:        Waldenburger Str. 10, 48231 Warendorf, Germany
> ...

 

I read to fast, it's universum. My german sucks anyway  :Razz: 

--------

I can;t get it to work with the ebuild. Keep getting the above error. Tried clearing distfiles and digests, but same error....

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Resuming download...
> 
> >>> Downloading http://83.246.77.119/patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.bz2
> 
> --23:45:26--  http://83.246.77.119/patch-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1.bz2
> ...

 

This is without cleaning out distfiles

----------

## Macumba

hmm...

it worked...

you have to use

```
ebuild nitro-sources-2.6.10_rc3-r1.ebuild digest
```

then you can emerge nitro-sources

when you don't have ~86, then you have to eneable it for this ebuild

or change the ebuild

good night!

dammn, tomorrow i have to write a biology-test, at the last day before the holidays...

----------

## discomfitor

People who are having errors: do you have power management of some sort turned on?  Try turning it off.

It's probably caused by my attempt to get swsusp in.  So if you disable stuff related to that, it will work.  Oh well.  I guess I'll have to make another one in the next couple days (without stupid buggy patches...).

----------

## Rainmaker

got it now.

Cleaning out digest WITHOUT cleaning distfiles did the trick   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Rainmaker

changing

 *Quote:*   

> (p->state == TASK_ZOMBIE) 

 

to

 *Quote:*   

> (p->state == 0) 

 

in kernel/power/process.c, line 192, makes it compile. Don't know if it'll still work though. I'll report back ASAP

Also remove the last line of drivers/base/power/suspend.c

Don't know why it's in there twice

----------

## Rainmaker

the above 2 modifications and the kernel compiles+ boots (on 32 bit at least)

reiser4 works

nvidia works

alsa 1.1 works!

great patchset

----------

## Moloch

Well the error message is simply regarding an undefined constant... "TASK_ZOMBIE"

If you look at the other constants... TASK_TRACED, TASK_STOPPED. I determined they are defined in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h

There is a definition 

```
#define EXIT_ZOMBIE             16
```

 The question is maybe that is what TASK_ZOMBIE is supposed to be or is it completely different. Then what is the proper value of TASK_ZOMBIE?

EDIT:

I googled and found a couple of sources saying TASK_ZOMBIE should be 4. I believe that was for the 2.4 kernel. 

Then I found this: http://svn.drbd.org/drbd/branches/drbd-0.7/drbd.spec.in CTRL-F "TASK_ZOMBIE".

Changing it to EXIT_ZOMBIE is the solution. I am just going to add a "#define TASK_ZOMBIE             16" because TASK_ZOMBIE shows up in a few other places.

Compiling now!

----------

## Moloch

Another error:

```
  CC      drivers/base/power/suspend.o

drivers/base/power/suspend.c:155: error: redefinition of `__kstrtab_device_power_down'

drivers/base/power/suspend.c:153: error: `__kstrtab_device_power_down' previously defined here

drivers/base/power/suspend.c:155: error: redefinition of `__ksymtab_device_power_down'

drivers/base/power/suspend.c:153: error: `__ksymtab_device_power_down' previously defined here

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:395: Error: symbol `__kstrtab_device_power_down' is already defined

{standard input}:401: Error: symbol `__ksymtab_device_power_down' is already defined

make[3]: *** [drivers/base/power/suspend.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/base/power] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/base] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

edit /usr/src/linux/drivers/base/power/suspend.c ... goto line 155. Delete that line it's just typed twice.

For the the record I do not have suspend1/2 enabled. However I do have Power Management and ACPI enabled. I'm almost done compiling. Will post back after I rebot. Hopefully no more errors show.

EDIT: Everything works so far!

----------

## Zyne

compiling my new kernel as I type...  :Smile: 

thanks for the latest patchset!!!

edit: compilation went perfect! a few minor errors on the way, but the kernel did compile in the end, so it shouldn't matter  :Very Happy: 

thanks m8! I'm off for a quick reboot now :pLast edited by Zyne on Wed Dec 22, 2004 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## discomfitor

Alright, I'm nearly positive that swsusp2 and win4lin are both completely broken.  So I'm not going to bother to put them in the next one.  Speaking of the next one...

----------

## Zyne

well... appearantly ATI-drivers is broken now...

everything else is really smootf afaik, but that damn ati-module won't load  :Smile: 

just thought I'ld let you know... Maybe I misconfigured my kernel somewhere...

from dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fglrx: Unknown symbol pci_find_class
> 
> fglrx: Unknown symbol pci_find_class
> ...

 

appearantly a known kernel problem...  :Smile: 

solved (hopefully) with this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=242858&highlight=pcifindclass

confirmation: everything works now 

thanks again for the work m8!!!!

----------

## landon

can anybody outline the steps involved in implementing the patch?

I've: ebuild *.ebuild digest, and it fetched the kernel sources (and 2.6.10 patch.) How am I supposed to proceed?

Do i just emerge nitro-sources? Where am I supposed to put the patch, and how do I patch it?

Sorry if this seems amatuerish of me, but this gentoo box will be purely experimental (I don't mind data loss,) and I hope that I will learn much from general Linux maintenance when it comes time to fix it.

----------

## Zyne

 *landon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I've: ebuild *.ebuild digest, and it fetched the kernel sources (and 2.6.10 patch.) How am I supposed to proceed?
> 
> Do i just emerge nitro-sources? Where am I supposed to put the patch, and how do I patch it?
> ...

 

it's actually really easy...

here's what I did

1. get the ebuild and put it in /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/

2. nano -w /etc/make.conf and add PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

3. cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources

4. ebuild *.ebuild digest

5. emerge nitro-sources

6. cd /usr/src

7. rm linux

8. ln -s linux-2.6.10-rc3-nitro1 linux

9. cp linux-2.6.9-nitro4/.config linux/

10 cd linux

11. make oldconfig and verify everything  :Wink: 

12. make menuconfig

the rest is just basically kernel compiling...

have fun!

----------

## landon

The thing is, I can't find the Reiser4 option within the Filesystem Selection menu. I did exactly as you typed, but I can't find that one option. I can see most of the other patches (win4lin, swsusp2 =both disabled btw,) but no go on the reiser4 one.

Am i supposed to activate the choice by enabling another choice somewhere in the kernel?

----------

## Zyne

 *landon wrote:*   

> Am i supposed to activate the choice by enabling another choice somewhere in the kernel?

 

I'm not really sure, but I think you have to disable the 4Kb stacks in the kernel hacking menu... then the reiser4 option should pop up in the file system menu  :Smile: 

----------

## landon

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

I'm compiling fine atm, will edit this when it's running all sexy-like.

thanx!

----------

## Robin79

Lovley now with the new alsa mabey i can get my sound working with my new card cmi9880! Thanx m8 i hope this means no more wintendo for me!

----------

## seppe

Hey Darckness, it looks nice but I haven't tested it yet. I don't have much time and it looks like my reiser4 partition got corrupted again, but I have a full stage4 backup to get everything back within a few minutes. But I'll stay in Windows the next 3 weeks. Windows == boring == more productivity to pass my exams  :Smile: 

Once my exams are finished, I will make a new nitro. Hopefully, 2.6.10 will be released by then.

One note about swsusp2 and Win4Lin, I saw a swsusp2 beta patch for 2.6.10-rc3 here; did you used that one? Oh and Win4Lin is also included in the swsusp2 patches.

----------

## M@rijn

I've also added an mirror for this sources, the url is temp. over a couple of days you can find the files at: [url]nitro.sierix.nl[/url]

at this moment: 

[url]gentoo.sierix.nl[/url]

Also i have made an simple Nitro Wallpaper (i'm learning howto work with The Gimp):

http://gentoo.sierix.nl/nitro_wallpaper.png

Question, has anyone tried this kernel with IPW2200?????? I want support for it !!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## YourDoom123

I'm getting the following error during the compile:

```

3000 linux # make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-x86_64

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/genksyms.o

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/parse.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/genksyms/genksyms

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  CHK     include/asm-x86_64/offset.h

  UPD     include/asm-x86_64/offset.h

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_devfs.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_rd.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

  UPD     usr/initramfs_list

  CPIO    usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  GZIP    usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/process.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/semaphore.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/x86_64/kernel/entry.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/traps.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/irq.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/time.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/setup.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/i8259.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/sys_x86_64.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/x8664_ksyms.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/i387.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/vsyscall.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/setup64.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/bootflag.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpuid.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/intel_cacheinfo.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/quirks.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../ia64/lib/swiotlb.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/mach-default/topology.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/bootflag.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/e820.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/reboot.o

  AS      arch/x86_64/kernel/warmreboot.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/quirks.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/mce.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/main.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/if.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/generic.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/state.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/amd.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/centaur.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/acpi/../../../i386/kernel/acpi/boot.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/acpi/boot.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/acpi/sleep.o

  AS      arch/x86_64/kernel/acpi/wakeup.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/../../../i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/msr.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/cpuid.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/smp.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/smpboot.o

  AS      arch/x86_64/kernel/trampoline.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/apic.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/nmi.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/io_apic.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/mpparse.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/genapic.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/genapic_cluster.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/genapic_flat.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/suspend.o

  AS      arch/x86_64/kernel/suspend_asm.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/early_printk.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/pci-gart.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/aperture.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/swiotlb.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/module.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/topology.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/intel_cacheinfo.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/kernel/built-in.o

  AS      arch/x86_64/kernel/head.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/head64.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/init_task.o

  LDS     arch/x86_64/kernel/vmlinux.lds

  CC      arch/x86_64/mm/init.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/mm/fault.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/mm/ioremap.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/mm/extable.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/mm/pageattr.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/mm/../../i386/mm/hugetlbpage.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/mm/hugetlbpage.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/mm/numa.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/mm/k8topology.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/mm/built-in.o

  AS      arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32entry.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/sys_ia32.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_ioctl.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_signal.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/tls32.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/fpu32.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/ptrace32.o

  AS      arch/x86_64/ia32/vsyscall-sysenter.o

  SYSCALL arch/x86_64/ia32/vsyscall-sysenter.so

  AS      arch/x86_64/ia32/vsyscall-syscall.o

  SYSCALL arch/x86_64/ia32/vsyscall-syscall.so

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/syscall32.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/ipc32.o

  CC      arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_aout.o

  LD      arch/x86_64/ia32/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      kernel/exec_domain.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/printk.o

  CC      kernel/profile.o

  CC      kernel/exit.o

  CC      kernel/itimer.o

  CC      kernel/time.o

  CC      kernel/softirq.o

  CC      kernel/resource.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl.o

  CC      kernel/capability.o

  CC      kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      kernel/timer.o

  CC      kernel/user.o

  CC      kernel/signal.o

  CC      kernel/sys.o

  CC      kernel/kmod.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      kernel/rcupdate.o

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

kernel/intermodule.c:179: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:38)

kernel/intermodule.c:180: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:79)

kernel/intermodule.c:183: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at kernel/intermodule.c:160)

  CC      kernel/extable.o

  CC      kernel/params.o

  CC      kernel/posix-timers.o

  CC      kernel/kthread.o

  CC      kernel/wait.o

  CC      kernel/kfifo.o

  CC      kernel/sys_ni.o

  CC      kernel/futex.o

  CC      kernel/dma.o

  CC      kernel/cpu.o

  CC      kernel/spinlock.o

  CC      kernel/uid16.o

  CC      kernel/module.o

  CC      kernel/kallsyms.o

  CC      kernel/irq/handle.o

  CC      kernel/irq/manage.o

  CC      kernel/irq/spurious.o

  CC      kernel/irq/autoprobe.o

  CC      kernel/irq/proc.o

  LD      kernel/irq/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

kernel/power/process.c: In function `to_be_frozen':

kernel/power/process.c:192: error: `TASK_ZOMBIE' undeclared (first use in this function)

kernel/power/process.c:192: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

kernel/power/process.c:192: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [kernel/power/process.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [kernel/power] Error 2

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

is there something i need to disable in order for this to work?

----------

## discomfitor

Alright, everyone stop using this kernel.  I looked back and I realize that I made several rather noticeable errors in patching, and it will give people problems.  To save yourself the hassle, just wait a few hours (minutes?) until I get the new nitro posted.

----------

## Zyne

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> Alright, everyone stop using this kernel.  I looked back and I realize that I made several rather noticeable errors in patching, and it will give people problems.  

 

heh...

it's been running for a few hours here (1hour high load & 3 hours idle)without any noticable problem...

is there something I'm missing maybe?

I'll wait until you post the next upgrade before rebooting... won't make much difference probably for me  :Smile: 

----------

## Macumba

i tested 2.6.10-rc3-bk15 with ck-patchset 2 fpr this kernel.

everything i tested worked, only burning cd's is not correct...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok the new nitros...:

i will test them this night

The new patches are on my server:

Patch

Ebuild

The old patchset was downloaded 73 times (112602 kbytes)

the ebuild was downloaded 110 times (86 kbytes)

I WANT 5 GIGABYTE MORE TRAFFIC ON MY SERVER!  :Twisted Evil: 

New Patchset, new thread:

2.6.10-rc3-bk14-ck2-nitro2 "Too Fast For Your Eyes" 

----------

